# Ridiculously bright headlights!



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Are there no regulations on how bright headlights can be? Some of them seem brighter than my high beams.
Tonight there was a guy in a jeep behind me. His headlights were extremely bright. But I guess they weren’t bright enough for him because he also had ridiculously bright fog lights as well. The people with the brightest lights are also the ones who like to get right up on my a$$!


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Move to Vehicles section


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Are there no regulations on how bright headlights can be? Some of them seem brighter than my high beams.
> Tonight there was a guy in a jeep behind me. His headlights were extremely bright. But I guess they weren't bright enough for him because he also had ridiculously bright fog lights as well. The people with the brightest lights are also the ones who like to get right up on my a$$!


Watch out bro this Kevin character is the high beams in your rearview on this site. Some people have no sense when it comes to headlights unfortunately.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Nearly every locale has some individual laws regarding headlights. They’re not often enforced consistently.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> Watch out bro this Kevin character is the high beams in your rearview on this site. Some people have no sense when it comes to headlights unfortunately.


Haha. He's a stickler


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Tonight there was a guy in a jeep behind me. His headlights were extremely bright.


Some aftermarket headlight bulbs have become brighter, though they are still street-legal. As for the Jeep who was riding your ass, the vehicle probably had an aftermarket suspension lift kit that also raised the height of the headlight beam, and there is where the problem lies. There are laws that apply to proper vehicle headlight adjustments, but those laws are rarely enforced anymore.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

This is the problem: What you are seeing are people replacing their headlights with HID bulbs in a vehicle not setup for HID bulbs. This is illegal in every state that I am aware of, but how many states and municipalities are enforcing vehicle codes these days.

HID headlights require precise aiming and reflectors which "cut off" the light at precise angles so as to not project higher than stipulated. 

But when AHOLES replace their non-HID headlights with HID bulbs but without the entire required HID enclosure, which costs hundreds of dollars, the light projects by the standard reflectors everywhere, blinding people at will.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I just flip my rear mirror to other direction. A little up is good to sway the direction of reflection.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I always maneuver my mirror around so that their light is reflecting right back at their face and I’m petty enough to pull to the side let them pass get behind them and turn on my high beams and flash them while playing loud rap music


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

It's not the rear part, it's when there driving towards you that bothers me


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Cops can no longer enforce things, if they try usually one thing leads to another then someone gets beaten or shot then big riots explode with blm signs.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Some aftermarket headlight bulbs have become brighter, though they are still street-legal. As for the Jeep who was riding your ass, the vehicle probably had an aftermarket suspension lift kit that also raised the height of the headlight beam, and there is where the problem lies. There are laws that apply to proper vehicle headlight adjustments, but those laws are rarely enforced anymore.


Back in the 80s I was riding around with a friend of mine who drove a monster style pickup. A cop stopped him and said he had too many fog lights on the top of the cab. Cop said he needed to remove a couple of them or turn them around to face to the rear.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Back in the 80s I was riding around with a friend of mine who drove a monster style pickup. A cop stopped him and said he had too many fog lights on the top of the cab. Cop said he needed to remove a couple of them or turn them around to face to the rear.


We have a real problem with trucks having aftermarket light bars installed on them. Even during the day, they're absolutely blinding. Nobody enforces it around here. Good old boys and pickups.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

When I get idiots behind me with lights strong enough to be in a lighthouse I just move my head so I’m not getting blinded in my rear view mirror and I’ll drive ridiculously slow. 9 times out of 10 they drive around.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

The other night I was on a dark country road. A SUV was coming towards me and their lights were so bright they were blinding me. I couldn’t see the road. I turned my high beams on. The other driver turned their high beams on but there was barely any difference. So their regular lights were just a tiny bit less bright than their high beams.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> The other night I was on a dark country road. A SUV was coming towards me and their lights were so bright they were blinding me. I couldn't see the road. I turned my high beams on. The other driver turned their high beams on but there was barely any difference. So their regular lights were just a tiny bit less bright than their high beams.


Sounds like your need to just stop driving at night .
Or get yourself a upgrade . These are what i use there the best Hid . Buy the 6500k 55 watt , If your car has projection headlight reflectors 
If not you have to buy led .
https://kensun.com/


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Unfortunately I have to drive at night cause I have a day job. My car is pretty old, 2008. The lenses are frosted so that diffuses the light even more.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I remember once, I was about 8 years old I think.
My brother in law was in the Air Force ... some big base in Florida.

He used to complain about people who would ride his bumper with high beams on.
He 'liberated' a landing light ... one of those bright lights on the wing of an aircraft and mounted it on the back bumper.
Now this light was BRIGHT. When he turned it on, the radio would die and I could hear the generator under the hood growling. He couldnt leave it on but for about five seconds or it would catch the electrical system on fire ... but, five seconds was enough.
He did it once and the car actually LOCKED UP the brakes.
It was BRIGHT.

LoL
Cop finally saw him do it and pulled him over. He said the cop was laughing so hard he didn't even write a ticket ... just told him to take it off.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> The other night I was on a dark country road. A SUV was coming towards me and their lights were so bright they were blinding me. I couldn't see the road. I turned my high beams on. The other driver turned their high beams on but there was barely any difference. So their regular lights were just a tiny bit less bright than their high beams.


You're absolutely right. These HID headlights are incredibly bright, to the point where it really is blinding, and almost a distraction if it's a truck that even sits higher than your vehicle, those HID lights are directly in your rearview mirror, leaving your vision blurred. And this is coming from someone that has HID lights on my Camaro SS, I even think they're way too bright for street use, but apparently the D.O.T says otherwise. there is quite a bit of discussion on this and safety issues it poses for drivers.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I saw a jeep a while back that had two incredibly bright headlights +4 incredibly bright fog lights. Plus big huge tires and a big brush guard on the front. I wonder how often that guy actually drives out off road in the country


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> I just flip my rear mirror to other direction. A little up is good to sway the direction of reflection.


I also adjust my side mirrors to reflect the light back at them.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Are there no regulations on how bright headlights can be? Some of them seem brighter than my high beams.
> Tonight there was a guy in a jeep behind me. His headlights were extremely bright. But I guess they weren't bright enough for him because he also had ridiculously bright fog lights as well. The people with the brightest lights are also the ones who like to get right up on my a$$!


Install a mirror in your back window that you can flip up with a string so that it reflects the headlights right back into the offenders eyes. Poetic.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Are there no regulations on how bright headlights can be? Some of them seem brighter than my high beams.
> Tonight there was a guy in a jeep behind me. His headlights were extremely bright. But I guess they weren't bright enough for him because he also had ridiculously bright fog lights as well. The people with the brightest lights are also the ones who like to get right up on my a$$!


Other countries have very strict annual vehicle inspections. In the UK, for example, headlight beam aim is one of the items tested on a special machine. If the aim is too high then your vehicle doesn't pass.

No such thing exists in California. Want to have one headlight pointing at the rear view mirror of the guy in front and the other pointing up at the sky? No problem! :thumbup:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Other countries have very strict annual vehicle inspections. In the UK, for example, headlight beam aim is one of the items tested on a special machine. If the aim is too high then your vehicle doesn't pass.
> 
> No such thing exists in California. Want to have one headlight pointing at the rear view mirror of the guy in front and the other pointing up at the sky? No problem! :thumbup:


All we have here is emissions testing. No inspection of any lights brakes or horn.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> All we have here is emissions testing. No inspection of any lights brakes or horn.


Or

tyres
steering
suspension
exhaust system
fuel system
electrical system
windshield
mirrors
seat belts
structural integrity


----------

